# Mini Truck



## HIJACK (Aug 10, 2005)

Anyone on here have a mini truck? I am thinking about getting one to putt around the ranch and was wondering how they do in the mud? I donâ€™t have a lot but the spots I have gets deep. 

Japanese style.


----------



## Creekfisher (Oct 6, 2015)

HIJACK said:


> Anyone on here have a mini truck? I am thinking about getting one to putt around the ranch and was wondering how they do in the mud? I donâ€™t have a lot but the spots I have gets deep.
> 
> Japanese style.


had one on 2 of our old leases. one was camo and one was pink :rotfl: but they were both great off road. both had lifts and tires. they are a blast to drive and great to teach people how to drive stick!


----------



## TexasTailHunter (Mar 15, 2010)

*Mini truck*

I have a Suzuki carry mini truck 4x4 camo w/ lift and 25" tires and heater for those chilly days in good shape, the 4x4 version has an Extra low gear that is awesome, mine does great in the mud and any slick condition, it can carry like 40 bags of corn and the bedsides remove to make a flatbed that comes in real handy when moving stands and feeders, it will probably also be for sale at the end of season due to I also have a Kawasaki mule trans 4x4


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

here you go

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/5367197953.html


----------

